# Super job super you!



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh ya I had another plumber descale these units a few years ago. Got come back tonight after they close to reverse them.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry about the cryptic statement above. Ok so this is a laundromat with two tankless units that feed into a 120 gal holding tank. Both units are malfunctioning and ones heat exchanger is leaking. Business owner says he has had them descaled before, but I would like to know how because the isolation valves are upside down! Im going back tonight after they close to reverse them. Problem is I have to drain that scaled up 120 tank first. Then rework the t and p lines.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Its all pro press so I can't sweat a new isolation valve on. If something starts leaking I'm going to have to rip it all out.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You can sweat a valve. Soak a rag and tie it around the closest fitting. Go easy and even on the heat and you'll be fine.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Why can't you flip the valves around? Looks like a union connection I see?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

"Oh yea, propress is awesome" all sweat ftg you'd have no worries. Old school rules


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would price it for the worst-case scenario. Leak here, leak there, storage tank takes longer to drain, etc... Plan on getting done not sooner or later, but much later.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok so just got back home. Took two and a half hours to flip the 4 isolation valves and redo the t and p lines to the other side. Which is what I bid.  No problems with the existing fittings. Now ill go back Friday to replace the heat exchanger and thermal fuse. Ill take photos and post them here.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Went back together with no screws left over . After I descaled twice they fired up nice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> You can sweat a valve. Soak a rag and tie it around the closest fitting. Go easy and even on the heat and you'll be fine.


Laco Bloc-It works quite well too...


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

It would have been on 1 1/2 copper about 4 inches away. You guys think the pro press would have held up with cool gel and a rag.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Texan said:


> It would have been on 1 1/2 copper about 4 inches away. You guys think the pro press would have held up with cool gel and a rag.


Yeah, use a cold air torch.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh ya I keep that one right by the bubble juice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMjIdGmYdak


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

First time I've seen that thanks Redwood. Nice product! That goes on the buy list for sure.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Who's head is that on the bench in backgrond??


----------

